# écran noir de powerbook G4 17 pouce 1,67ghz



## C.charly (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un gros souci avec mon powerbook G4, mon écran est devenu noir d'un seul coup, je vois à peine le fond avec le bandeau du haut.

J'ai branché un écran externe et aucun souci ça marche, j'ai donc recherché sur des forums la cause du problème, tous les forums me parlent de la carte inverter board donc j'ai recherché sur internet une carte que j'ai trouvé, une fois reçu j'ai permuté ma carte mais ça ne marche toujours pas. J'ai recontacté la personne qui m'avait vendu la carte et il a eu la gentillesse de m'en faire parvenir une autre au cas ou, mais même problème une fois remonté.

je suppose que le problème vient d'ailleurs (câble d'alimentation inverter ou le néon) mais je ne sais pas comment vérifier ça avant de racheter une nouvelle pièce, je ne voudrais pas me transformer en revendeur apple d'occasion.

help, help help


----------



## C@cTuS (14 Mai 2008)

Si ca ne provient pas de l inverter , tu as deux autres solutions,  la mtrice (ecran) ou alors la carte mère .


----------



## C.charly (15 Mai 2008)

je me demande si c'est bien ma carte mère sachant que tous les autres éléments fonctionne bien même avec un écran externe en plus mon powerbook n'a subit aucun choc, c'est arrivé d'un seul coup.


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Mai 2008)

Si ton powerbook fonctionne en externe , ca peut provenir de la carte mère, ou sinon de la matrice tout simplement.


----------



## C.charly (16 Mai 2008)

C'est quoi la matrice, est-ce que ça pourrait être le câble qui alimente l'inverter ?

Comment puis-je verifier les différents éléments ?

Merci d'avance


----------

